# Raw Pictures



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

*Deer Rack Feed*

Picasa Web Albums - Kate Tremblay - Deer Rib Rack...
Got a rack of ribs and tried them with my boys. Oh did they have fun!
Enjoy the pictures:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos! Happy dogs!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, agree, great photo's. The pups must have thought all their Christmas's had come at once! Thanks for posting them.


----------

